# Bale Lok vs Edge to Edge



## justin_hogan (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone have an option?


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

JUSTIN : Been around a long time !! But do not have a clue what you are talking about. Explain, please!! Thanks John


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think he is talking about stacking hay but not sure. Mike


----------



## thehayguy (Apr 7, 2011)

Do you mean, coveredge versus edge to edge ?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Never heard the term bale lock but sounds like over the edge or wrap that is wider that wraps over the edge of the bale.64" vs 67" or 48" vs 51".

The wider wrap makes a nicer looking bale,its neeter on the edge with less hay sticking out.It is the only advantage I see.

The edge to edge wrap is easier to take off.If putting in rows outside it may shed water better the wider wrap may rd the edge funneling water inbetween bales.

I sell about 50% of each.Guys that take it off prefer the narrower wrap.Guys that grind or shread everthing prefer the wider wrap.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Bale-Lok (Plus) is net wrap from Exxon marketed under the Fab-Pro name. It's also usually the starter roll that comes with New Holland Balers.


----------

